# Delayed national visa issuance



## swer (11 mo ago)

Hello,

I had an aggreement with a emplyer and have applied to national visa in order to enter the country to work. However, even though I applied to my visa with all proper documentation on May 24th, I have no news from the embassy of Germany where I live. I need to start working next week but it seems that the visa issuance will be delayed.

the quesiton here, is it ok to ask from the employer to extend my start date or propose them to start as remote while I wait my visa to be cleared ?

Could you please advise ?

Thank you in advance


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

You should definitely inform your future employer that you have not received your work permit yet.

Concurrently I'd follow up with the Embassy because it seems to be taking too long. If they don't require further info, they should have processed your application within 2 weeks.

What documents did you submit?

Your university degree? 
A ZAB evaluation of your degree?
A copy of your employment contract?
Are you earning over 57,000 €/ year?


----------



## swer (11 mo ago)

I have sent an email to the embassy questioning the state of the issuance. They most probably will send an answer back in few days. I will inform the employer attaching this reply from the embassy.

I have added all documents you mentioned except ZAB evaluation document. Instead, I have added the print out from anabin web page which states that my degree and school is equivalent in a german university and degree, it is exactly what is requested in the required documents by the embassy.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

The required list of documents that the Embassy posts is designed to cover most cases and it is not written in stone and they are allowed to ask for additional documents. If your application was straightforward, your visa should have been issued within 2 weeks.

You should have received a case number when you filed your application and you can use this case number to inquire on the status of your application with the Auswärtigen Amt. Send them an email, thez usually reply quickly. 



https://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/de/service/buergerservice-faq-kontakt


----------

